# snd_hda(4) and headphone jack



## Markand (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm getting some troubles using snd_hda(4) on FreeBSD 8.0 on my laptop (HP Probook 4510s), in fact it works almost well, the only one problem is getting sound working over the headphone jack.

So after reading the snd_hda(4) manual page, I `understood' that the headphone and the speaker must be in the same association isn't it ?

So with these nids : 

```
hdac1: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac1: GPIO: 0x40000003 NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac1:  nid 17 0x02212040 as  4 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 18 0x410140f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac1:  nid 19 0x413711f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  7 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 20 0x02a12060 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 21 0x91a71120 as  2 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 17 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 22 0x92174110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color   Green misc 1
hdac1:  nid 23 0x41a6e130 as  3 seq  0           Mic  None jack  6 loc  1 color   White misc 1
hdac1: Patching widget caps nid=26 0x00400000 -> 0x00700000
hdac1:  nid 27 0x41561150 as  5 seq  0   Digital-out  None jack  6 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 28 0x41813021 as  2 seq  1       Line-in  None jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac1: GHOST: nid=42 j=0 entnum=4 index=0 res=0x00002701
hdac1: Patched pins configuration:
hdac1:  nid 17 0x02212040 as  4 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 18 0x410140f0 as 15 seq  0      Line-out  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 19 0x413711f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  7 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 20 0x02a12060 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 21 0x91a71120 as  2 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 17 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 22 0x92174110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color   Green misc 1
hdac1:  nid 23 0x41a6e130 as  3 seq  0           Mic  None jack  6 loc  1 color   White misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 27 0x41561150 as  5 seq  0   Digital-out  None jack  6 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 28 0x41813021 as  2 seq  1       Line-in  None jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac1: 4 associations found:
hdac1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac1:  Pin nid=22 seq=0
hdac1: Association 1 (2) in:
hdac1:  Pin nid=21 seq=0
hdac1: Association 2 (4) out:
hdac1:  Pin nid=17 seq=0
hdac1: Association 3 (6) in:
hdac1:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdac1: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac1:  Pin 22 traced to DAC 3
hdac1: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac1: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdac1:  Pin 21 traced to ADC 8
hdac1: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdac1: Tracing association 2 (4)
hdac1:  Pin 17 traced to DAC 4
hdac1: Association 2 (4) trace succeeded
hdac1: Tracing association 3 (6)
hdac1: Tracing input monitor
hdac1:  Tracing nid 32 to out
hdac1:  nid 32 is input monitor
hdac1: Tracing other input monitors
hdac1:  Tracing nid 20 to out
hdac1:  Tracing nid 21 to out
hdac1: Tracing beeper
hdac1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
```

I tried to add 

*hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid17.config="as=0"* into /boot/device.hints

but nothing change, no headphone sound and no speaker muted.

David.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 2, 2010)

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"
```


----------



## tbyte (Apr 2, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15"
> hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"



Did it worked? Last time I tried this it kind of worked just before I was ready to blow my head off or throw the damned thing through the window. And then I changed the motherboard and never tried it again - I'm scared that this time blowing might come before working phase


----------



## Markand (Apr 2, 2010)

It works ! Thanks you very much. I'm so happy enjoying for the first time a BSD system on my laptop .

David


----------



## Markand (Jul 24, 2010)

It works well, but I'm just guessing why the bell does not work. I of course have hw.syscons.bell=1.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you have "speaker" and "igain" mixer controls? Have you tried to move them? Speaker behavior is not very standard in HDA, so it is hard to tell what's wrong with it. At least I see no obvious problem.


----------



## Markand (Jul 25, 2010)

speaker was set to 50 I already tried to move it a little but no changes, igain was set to 0 I tried 80 and no changes too.

The weird thing is that acpiconf -S 3 make 3 beeps before putting the laptop in sleep state.


----------

